# 9 frames vs. 8 frames for honey



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

8 frames works ok but you will get quite a lot of bridge comb and the boxes can be a little more frustrating to handle empty as the frames tend to want to fall out of them. We used to use only 8 but switched over to 9 when we went to an automated extracting system and found things ran much smoother with 9 combs per box.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Personally, I find that when using 8 frames in a 10 frame box the extended comb is wider at the top than the bottom resulting in some wasted space. The 9 frame method results in even comb all the way down and this provides greater honey volume per box.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I went from 9 to 8 frames in 10 frame woodenware when I found I was still having to hand work some countersunk frames more than I like. Jim is right in the 8 frames empty can fall out of 10 frame woodenware though. I'm much smaller than Jim and use a Maxant chain uncapper so I don't have an automated extraction system. For me hand working is a huge time waster and bridge comb is removed by the chain uncapper so going from 9 to 8 has saved me time.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I am with d coats. But be prepared For a lot of honey in wax. God could I use a wax spinner right now. And a lot of wax.


----------



## StoneHillRidge (Jun 17, 2016)

When you are running 9 frames in a 10 frame box, do you evening space the 9 frames or push them together in the center of the box?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I use a hot knife and like the speed of uncapping. My Kelley wax melter separator, an old small one keeps up to me nicely and is easy on the honey. One learns to shove the sticky 8 frames to one side after extracting and handling them with fore knowledge of what can happen. They go back out onto hives nicely stuck together and my initial problems disappeared.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

StoneHillRidge said:


> When you are running 9 frames in a 10 frame box, do you evening space the 9 frames or push them together in the center of the box?


In a honey super they are spaced out evenly.

If using wood and wax frames 8 frames per box works well if the first year when they are new foundation you go 10 frames per box to get the comb drawn cleanly, then the following years using drawn comb you go 8 frames per box provided there is a good flow, a slow flow and 8 frame boxes can get messy, which may or may not matter depending on the extraction system.

Last couple years I've been using plastic frames, and even with comb drawn from the previous season, for some reason that I have not yet discovered, the bees do not pull it the same as comb built on wax foundation, I have to go 9 or 10 frames per box or the bees make a mess.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

I tried a few 8-frame boxes this year, but had the same issues as Jim mentioned and will be sticking with 9.


----------



## pihlpet (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks,
I got my question answered. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ladaok (May 18, 2016)

your using the wrong style of frame I use 8 MANLEY frames in a 3/4 10 frame box ,,,... brood boxes are 10 HOFFMAN F/D


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have run both 8 and 9 for decades and still build both ways with new boxes. In a strong flow I get brace both ways depending one the strain of bees and strength of the flow. Eight frame spacing makes for more capping wax. I have a spinner and when using the Cowan I move the cappings from the Cowan to the spinner by hand, so 8 spacing makes for more cappings to move. First picture is 9 in a ten and second picture is 8 frame spacing in a 12 frame box, from the bottom. I use Stoller frame spacers so do not have a problem with them falling out. I do have a problem with too much propolis on the spacers. I have about 200 supers that need that propolis removed, but that is one chore that always falls by the wayside. I love the huge bulging combs I get with 8 frame spacing. Nine frame spacing works better if you want to drop in some foundationless frames to make cut comb honey.


----------



## Maybee Apiaries (Jun 23, 2016)

I've used 8 for the last few years. Getting them drawn is a little messy with more bridge comb, but by the second round they fill them straight up and down. 
They are easier to blow if that's how you pull, and 10+% less handling in the extracting room. Plus I love seeing those big fat frames go through the uncapper


----------



## Tristan Eck (Mar 1, 2016)

ladaok said:


> your using the wrong style of frame I use 8 MANLEY frames in a 3/4 10 frame box ,,,... brood boxes are 10 HOFFMAN F/D


When you say MANLEY ,are you talking about the frame R O B Manley wrote about in the book Honey Farming?


----------



## BlueRidgeBees (Jul 5, 2016)

So for the brood box you would still use all 10 frames but only do 8 or 9 for the honey supers correct?


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Correct. Don't jack with that. 10 frames in 10 frame equipment for brood.


----------

